# What *legal* music downloader do you use?



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

ever since I got the nexus I have yet to find a good music downloader that does not force close on me. Music paradise works okay but that is about it. Does anyone have any good recommendations? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

*MOD EDIT:*
*Keep this conversation to LEGAL music downloads only. This is your warning. Account suspensions will be given if this warning is ignored.*

*-Jax*


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

I never really used "music downloaders" before. I "acquire" my music and then use Google Music to play it on my device...


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Google Music or Itunes


----------



## devlp1213 (Nov 20, 2011)

7digital - Google music

Sent from a GummyNex, it's ok to hate.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Spotify.


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

Also if u purchase music as I do from time to time a lot of people don't like Amazon mp3 but I do and they always have $2.99-$5 deals on albums even new releases.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Stealing music is NOT something we allow you to discuss and promote on this community. Please leave if you wish to continue that discussion.

The End.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I am deleting posts with apps I'm unfamiliar with. If I delete your wrongly delete your post, please PM me and I'll investigate/restore it. I apologize for the rushed job here but I'm going to err on the side of not promoting stolen goods.

If this conversation continues with legal ways to download music, then it'll stay. It's close to being locked, though.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

I like amazon, no DMA. High quality MP3s, and they always have promoitions (buy an albumn and get $2-5 off the next)

Yet to try google, but I plan to


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

Google Music, Amazon or CD direct from the Artists. Still refuse iTunes as I won't give money to Apple, for any reason. Ever.


----------



## kjcword (Jan 26, 2012)

Even though it could improve, I always use amazon. Great deals and legal!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

gunderwear said:


> ever since I got the nexus I have yet to find a good music downloader that does not force close on me. Music paradise works okay but that is about it. Does anyone have any good recommendations? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


muh bad wont happen again


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

If anything I'd stay away from Rhapsody. They ended up charging me after their free trial on 3 different occasions. Not to mention their customer support is terrible and does nothing but dodge your questions to get your money rather than genuinely help you.

Besides that, their software crashes a lot when skipping through track progress, and their website is terrible. The link to cancel is hidden within support topics somewhere. I tried to cancel elsewhere and ended up subscribing without being asked to confirm or anything, just one click and BAM. Tried to change it back and it charged another subscription (charged for 2 months yet only gave me one lol). I had to have 3 different reps tell me they refunded my money until one of them actually did it.

I used to love napster, it's a shame they merged with rhapsody and somehow rhapsody's terrible service and software prevailed over napster's...*boggle*


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

I pay for slcaker and it let's me stream any song I want on demand...its pretty awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ChickenTuna (Jan 28, 2012)

Spotify is pretty good for streaming. Amazon is the way to go with purchasing


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm surprised you had that much difficulty with rhapsody, I've found their customer service helpful actually. I use rhapsody quite a bit and I'm using it more and more.


----------



## giterdone (Dec 22, 2011)

Spotify for streaming... and itunes for buying music although googe music is looking better everyday.


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

I use Mog premium. You can download anything you want whenever you want. Can't beat it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

I've never heard of any problems, but feel free to take action. I use newalbumreleases.net

the other site I use is musicbay.org

I'm not aware of these sites being illegal and they have tons of late releases and videos. 
All files are high quality MP3s.


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Coming from an iPhone I've always used iTunes. And still do use iTunes. I just copy paste into my sdcard/music folder.


----------



## pudge0325 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been using Google Music and can't be happier. Very nice to have the Android Market be a one-stop shop. The web management interface is pretty nice and easy to use. And now Music Manager on Windows let's you easily download music you bought on the Market on to your computer.

Its cool to see everything coming together nicely on the Android platform.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## determinato (Jun 15, 2011)

Google Music


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

DHO said:


> I like amazon, no DMA. High quality MP3s, and they always have promoitions (buy an albumn and get $2-5 off the next)
> 
> Yet to try google, but I plan to


I like Amazon as well. The MP3's are priced good and high quality. I haven't embraded cloud music yet, I'm happy Amazon gives you a choice of both.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

giterdone said:


> Coming from an iPhone I've always used iTunes. And still do use iTunes. I just copy paste into my sdcard/music folder.


Yuck! iTunes?!... you are supporting Apple. They take massive cuts from iTunes sales.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol I find it funny more people use iTunes than google music considering there is so much google music integration on this phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

